# Mahindra 4500 Bush hog not lifting up



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a Mahindra 4500, 2-Wheeel drive. For some reason it is now taking all my strength to pull up the right side handle to lift the bush hog. What can be causing this? Is it low or out of fluid? Where on the tractor can I look to see what may be causing my bush hog not to lift anymore or very little. Can anyone tell me what are the handles on the right side of the seat for? The long handle next to the right tire, with the push cap on the end , I believe is the break handle. Which I believe must always be down when operating the tractor. Than there is two handle next to the right of the seat, the one closes to the seat is the bush hog lift handle. It has become hard to pull up, and the bush hog only lift a very little. What may be causing this, where to look? Next to the lift handle is another handle, which I do not know what it does, of what it's for, can someone explain? It appear to be a gage handle or a tight handle.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Dinnie,

The long handle with the push button on the end is most likely your parking brake. That's easy to check! The handle next to the lift handle is probably your draft control, used primarily for plowing.

Your lift handle may be badly rusted internally, causing you to use brute force to lift it. Incidentally, these levers are not designed to withstand brute force. Try (repeatedly) to get some penetrating oil onto the lift lever shaft. 

Alternatively, you can pull the lift cover and see what the problem with the lift lever.


----------



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

THANKs SIXBALES, how do you pull the lift cover to see what might be the problem. If the lift cover under the seat? If so what bolts needs to be removed to look inside of the lift cover. How does the control vale, the control knob in front below the seat play in to lift the bush hall. When I hit the lift arm with something heavy the bush hall will then lift. But I cannot slide up the lift handle by hand because it appear stuck. I check the HYL. fluid knob on the back behind the seat it appear to have plenty of fluid, the fluid level shows in the middle of the cut in level on the HY. fluid level stick.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you tried lubricating the shaft at the quadrant as sixbales suggested, give it a good soaking in penetrating oil, RP7 or WD40 dewatering fluids, you will have a disaster waiting to happen if you keep smashing the quadrant lever with something heavy.

The other quadrant lever is for draft control, this is used when plowing or tilling to set the depth on the implement and the hydraulics will maintain the depth as you work the tractor.

Which brings me to ask, is this lever hard to move also ??.

I would also suggest that you get a mechanic to lift the lid, if this has to be lifted.

It has been nearly 14 months since sixbales replied to your request for help, have you tried lubricating the quadrant lever pivots ??.

off the cuff, what has happened to sixbales ?.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

What happened to sixbales? Good question. I've wondered that myself. Tried to contact him once or twice to no avail. Hoping he's alright.


----------

